Ask HN: People who watched the General Magic movie, what did you think of it? - Austin_Conlon
======
dyeje
I enjoyed it. I didn't realize that so many figures in tech had this common
meeting point. Also a great demonstration of how being too early with an idea
can be detrimental.

------
mimixco
As someone who lived through the General Magic era and got to try the device,
I found the movie a total bore. It's talking heads. They skipped the most
interesting part which is the device's novel UI. That and the application
service frameworks were the real innovations and both were to early for their
time, but there's no coverage of that in the movie.

------
iends
The company General Magic was before my time as a mid-30s developer. I thought
the documentary was great because there was a lot of history I was not
familiar with. I recommend it.

